# Handy Self-Adhesive Discs - Discontinued Item



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the rewiew Delayne
I can see you have been busy … but how do they look like 
can you show a picture of both the packing and the stickers

Dennis


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I appreciate the review. I will be giving these a try.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

Dennis, sorry, that's a disc stuck on the block. Used for finishing. The blue link in the review takes you right to the product page. They come stacked in a plastic sleeve. Pretty plain.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

That heart box is beautiful…you really captured the grain : )
thanks for the review !


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I've got to try these as I have all the same probs you cited with the tapes. I clicked on the link and they appear to come in different sizes even though the description says "30 3" discs"???I think I would like smaller ones like those shown in the pics. Guess I'd best call and ask Rockler what's available. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

gfadvm, good Doctor of Veterinary Medicine, I assume. Didn't notice the quantity 30, 3" only until you pointed it out. Contradicts the picture. When I ordered, I received a large assortment of three sizes. There were many more than 30, and none 3" in diameter. A three inch diameter might be helpful for turners, but I hope Rockler isn't discontinuing the assortment. After you call Rockler, please post your findings.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Delayne


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, i've got it on my to do list


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I'm going to look into those for sure.


----------



## maryoltk (Sep 24, 2012)

I might need to blow the lid off of that. I encourage top hands to recognize the project. For your entertainment, here are the facts of life when it relates to this. The better your Uprinting Coupon code is the more power it has. That gets better though. I gather you have to find friends this have that whatsis. Doing it is then handed out to passerbys. That occupation caught me off guard. There is a groupthink which has been created around this. That will take your Uprinting Coupon code to the max. It's only going to help that in the long term.

http://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120921004004AANtSzqc


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DeLayne, I contacted Rockler and they said the smaller sized discs are no longer available (only the3" are available).


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

Not as convenient, but I guess the scissors come out and I'll be cut 3 inchers to the size I need. I still like the peel and stick approach of this product.

Thanks, gfadvm! The video tour of your shop and projects is amazing!


----------

